# Tell Columbia/TriStar which of their shows you want on DVD



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Watch clips from America's favorite TV shows, and vote on what you'd like to see on DVD!

http://www.sonypictures.com/cthe/tv/poll/


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I have watched many/most of those shows, but I do not think I would buy a DVD set of them... DVD sets of series tend to be expensive, and how many times do you sit around watching them over again. It is odd, but I have some series on DVD, I will watch reruns on TV of them, but will not take the time to go dig them out of the DVD cabinet to go watch them. I guess I prefer to watch and have someone else pick the episode (or run them in order of course).


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

V.I.P for various reasons.


----------

